# Three breeders selected, can't decide…



## ThunderJaw (10 mo ago)

Hello Guys n Gals,

I have had German shepherds my whole life, and this boy will be my 4th German! I've lost two the past year and have one boy left (fixed).

I have read all some odd 100 pages of your "breeders"

I have contacted these three and all have been so lovely to talk too, knowledgeable gals'

Malinda - Weberhaus (ZZ / Gracie Litter)
Christina - Wendelin (Norik litter)
Mellodee - Germelhaus - has a 9 week old pup available today (Lucian Von Huerta/ Hattie Vom GermelHaus)

It seems all of you love your dogs from them.

I am located in North Dakota and these three women have been so wonderful to work with.

I value companionship and medium-high drive

Thoughts, inputs welcome

- Chrissy


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Do you REQUIRE medium-high drive or what do you value it for? Do you plan to work him/her?


----------



## GhostnDemon (11 mo ago)

All great breeders I’ve talked to them too!


----------



## ThunderJaw (10 mo ago)

WNGD said:


> Do you REQUIRE medium-high drive or what do you value it for? Do you plan to work him/her?


I value my dog to be a companion. I would like to get into sport at some point but we’re really big into hikes, and swimming. I’m thinking Of getting him into therapy dog.

But ultimately my dog isn’t a machine none of my animals I views that way


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I would make sure that the breeder and I agree on what is medium-high drive.


----------



## ThunderJaw (10 mo ago)

LuvShepherds said:


> I would make sure that the breeder and I agree on what is medium-high drive.


All things said equal, I have given what I deem medium to all three breeders and they have set me up with the appropriate litter.

So that’s my dilemma I’ve seen and heard all of them work.

weberhaus is most expensive $3500 usd / Wendelin $3500 CAN /gremelhaus $2500 USD …

price isn’t the issue but the right breeder is


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Might want to add Traumwolfen to your list.


----------



## ThunderJaw (10 mo ago)

Sabis mom said:


> Might want to add Traumwolfen to your list.


Cant muddy the waters even more hehe.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow. $3500 for a working line puppy. I would have to ask what the breeding stock have done to warrant those prices.

Germalhaus is inline with what the prices typically are. I'd go with Mellodee of the 3.


----------



## ThunderJaw (10 mo ago)

Jax08 said:


> Wow. $3500 for a working line puppy. I would have to ask what the breeding stock have done to warrant those prices.
> 
> Germalhaus is inline with what the prices typically are. I'd go with Mellodee of the 3.


You must know your stuff gal' you have 33k posts wowsa! Why is that aside from price aside?


----------



## ThunderJaw (10 mo ago)

Weberhaus parents are both DM Clear 
Wendelin parents are both DM Clear
Gremlhaus is 1 DM carrier / 1 DM CLEAR


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have 33k posts because this board was a hot bed for rescues many years ago. They rack up quick when you are posting dogs from kill shelters and bumping the threads up so the rescues see the dog. The rest isn't that impressive.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's a Germelhaus owner. Contact her for input.








Meet Link vom Germelhaus


Lol I can’t help it. Yeah, I understand 😃🥰




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## ThunderJaw (10 mo ago)

Jax08 said:


> I have 33k posts because this board was a hot bed for rescues many years ago. They rack up quick when you are posting dogs from kill shelters and bumping the threads up so the rescues see the dog. The rest isn't that impressive.


I tried sending you a DM. I value your knowledge regarding these three breeders.


----------



## ThunderJaw (10 mo ago)

Jax08 said:


> Here's a Germelhaus owner. Contact her for input.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive been texting her all morning MelloDee -- she sent me a video of her boy working. However, Im concerned with one parent being a DM carrier. Its Lucien Von Huerta and Hattie (DM carrier)


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Contact the owner of Link...not Mellodee. 

A carrier can be bred to clear. You can't throw out all the dogs from the gene pool. Carrier to clear will produce carriers and clear. Not affected. 

There is nothing wrong with any of the breeders. But there are thousands of breeders out there and this board only supports a handful of them based on the owners who are members. My dogs didn't come from any of these breeders so I'm not going to speak of them other than to say they all have good reputations.


----------



## ThunderJaw (10 mo ago)

Jax08 said:


> Contact the owner of Link...not Mellodee.
> 
> A carrier can be bred to clear. You can't throw out all the dogs from the gene pool. Carrier to clear will produce carriers and clear. Not affected.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with any of the breeders. But there are thousands of breeders out there and this board only supports a handful of them based on the owners who are members. My dogs didn't come from any of these breeders so I'm not going to speak of them other than to say they all have good reputations.


I am texting links mom now. However, that was just a concern if compared to Malinda/Christinas dogs if that was a worse(r) option


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Sheesh I can tell I haven't gotten a puppy since 2013. Did the prices skyrocket because of everyone wanting a puppy during COVID times (i.e. taking advantage of the puppy craze?).


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

ThunderJaw said:


> Cant muddy the waters even more hehe.


I'm not trying to muddy the waters. Get a dog from whoever you want. I was simply making a suggestion that maybe those three aren't the only three to consider.


----------



## ThunderJaw (10 mo ago)

Sabis mom said:


> I'm not trying to muddy the waters. Get a dog from whoever you want. I was simply making a suggestion that maybe those three aren't the only three to consider.


She was super helpful! She is not making pups til later this summer.


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

I’d go for the chillest WL shepherd if hiking, swimming, companionship, and therapy are your main aims. Idk personally, but from what I’ve heard a west german show line gsd would also excel in those areas. So exicting picking out a puppy.


----------



## ThunderJaw (10 mo ago)

Sonny1984 said:


> I’d go for the chillest WL shepherd if hiking, swimming, companionship, and therapy are your main aims. Idk personally, but from what I’ve heard a west german show line gsd would also excel in those areas. So exicting picking out a puppy.


Im actually leaning more towards germel haus as its czech/german mix


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

If I ever pay $3500 for a dog, it better feed itself, walk itself, train itself, speak 3 languages, drive me home from the bar and play the guitar ..... 

But yes, COVID has people asking for and getting $2500 for mutts.


----------



## ThunderJaw (10 mo ago)

Sonny1984 said:


> I’d go for the chillest WL shepherd if hiking, swimming, companionship, and therapy are your main aims. Idk personally, but from what I’ve heard a west german show line gsd would also excel in those areas. So exicting picking out a puppy.


My showline excels in those but always wanted a czech working line too.


----------



## HollandN (Aug 12, 2020)

I think prices for pups will go up because prices for everything is going up


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

ThunderJaw said:


> My showline excels in those but always wanted a czech working line too.


Therapy Dog might need to be crossed off your list.


----------



## Hexenrudel (Feb 26, 2018)

WNGD said:


> If I ever pay $3500 for a dog, it better feed itself, walk itself, train itself, speak 3 languages, drive me home from the bar and play the guitar .....
> 
> But yes, COVID has people asking for and getting $2500 for mutts.


If people would ONLY take the time to think about all of the breeder's expenses. I recently made a similar comment and don't want to sound like a broken record so that's going to be my last about that topic. I am a GSD breeder.

What kills me is that GSDs is probably one of the most expensive breed to produce and people are expecting to pay prices so low that good breeders don't even break even.

The small breeders, who don't breed their bitches on every heat.
Who train and title their dogs.
Decoys/helpers are not cheap. The price of fuel these days, crazy. Stud fees. Registrations. Food. Vet care. Crossing fingers your female passes all of her health tests because yah, generally speaking, a GSD is not as healthy as a Malinois. And if your female fails her health tests, you have to sell her to a pet home. How much can you ask for her? Next to nothing. Then you have to start all over again and buy another female with breeding rights $$$$. Then time. *SO.MUCH.TIME. *I wish more people would walk a mile in my shoes.

I was recently helping a friend looking for a Leonberg puppy. The prices range for a puppy is from $3500 to $5000 in Quebec. What titles and training do you have to put on your Leonbergs? Nada. People are just expecting them to be good pet dogs. No expensive training required to prove they are breed worthy.

As with every 'business', there are expenses and income. Clients only see the income.

There are so many things I wish I could spend money on. Minor home renovations, going to the hair dresser more often, new clothes. I've deprived myself so much over the years because of my dogs. Every time I have a little extra money, it is being spent on the dogs. Still, I can't train and title them as much as I'd like. Traveling, seminars, motels. Nothing is cheap. A good breeder should never be taken for granted.

Please re-think.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Didn't mean any disrespect whatsoever to good breeders. My comment was the BYB on Kijiji and Craigslist getting that kind of money for poorly bred dogs and mixed breeds. Covid has played a huge roll in pricing as everyone wanted a dog 2 years ago.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Fodder said:


> Therapy Dog might need to be crossed off your list.


I currently have three Therapy Dogs, and daughter has one, so 4 in the household out of 5 are registered Therapy Dogs. (Mix of WGWL, Czech and a little DDR. My first Czech import was an amazing Therapy Dog.) The right dog, regardless of the lines can be a good Therapy Dog.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

To be fair, it would have been cheaper to pay a breeder $3500 then raise my free dog. I think that was an average months vet bills for the first year. A better dog they will never make, but a cheaper one would be nice!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

We know that there are a lot of expenses associated with breeding and preparing for breeding. GSDs normally (see the word normally here) have larger litters so .. I'm pretty sure that getting $27,000 for a 9 pup litter will recoup them nicely considering that's for just 1 breeding. That was always one of the reasons touted for small breed dogs being more expensive to purchase as puppies .. their small litter size.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Whoa...first...I know exactly how expensive it is to train and title a dog and the costs of the health testing to even begin proving them breedworthy. 

Second, I don't think it's anyone's business what someone profits off a litter. Because behind that litter are the losses from other litters, dogs that had thousands spent on them that were washed out, the litters that only produces 4-5 puppies or only one (yes...not all GSD litters produce 9-10 puppies) etc. People will either pay the price or move on. It's not evil for a person to make money on a breeding.

I would pay 3500 for a GSD from tested and titled stock. I was just surprised that was the price when other breeders that I KNOW train and title their dogs to high levels are charging 2500. A world level competitor that produces stellar dogs selling for 2800. Another breeder that has produces a dog that went to the WUSV sells for 1800. 

Apples to apples....ask each what they've done to prove their dogs breedworthy to demand a higher price than many are going for in the states. It's not evil to want to know why the dogs are worth that much either.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Just because a dog is titled and so called breed worthy does not mean it should be bred. The best of the best can be bred and guess what it’s a crap shoot. No guarantee on how they will turn out given the owner, training, health, environment etc. it’s pretty hard to find truly good working homes. It’s mainly active pet homes pups are sold too. 3500 for a puppy is over priced. People who breed choose to breed no one is putting a gun to their head. Yes it’s hard work yes it can be expensive but why should I pay extra because a breeder had problems, has to travel to title has to pay for this and that. I thought it is done for the love of the breed improve the breed or heck you breed for you and pray you find great homes. A price on a pup should not reflect what I mentioned above. 
Just my opinion.


----------



## Ciblevelal (10 mo ago)

ThunderJaw said:


> Hello Guys n Gals,
> 
> I have had German shepherds my whole life, and this boy will be my 4th German! I've lost two the past year and have one boy left (fixed).
> 
> ...


Weberhaus for sure


----------



## AnnKitt (10 mo ago)

I have a Germelhaus dog. In fact, I follow this forum but just now created a profile so I could respond to you  My GSD is mostly just an active pet, but we do obedience and scent work. MelloDee is super responsive and very attached to her dogs. She is always available with questions. Have you had a working line before? I know you mentioned you've have shepherds- MelloDee's dogs are very active, med/high prey drive. Have you checked out her FB page? MelloDee and her clients post pics and share stories. It's pretty cool and may give you a good idea of the dogs she produces. One of her clients' dog is a therapy dog (look up Dexter on her FB page.) Let me know if you have questions- or you can message me. "Germelhaus Kennels" - it's a public group. Log into Facebook


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I have 33k posts because this board was a hot bed for rescues many years ago. They rack up quick when you are posting dogs from kill shelters and bumping the threads up so the rescues see the dog. The rest isn't that impressive.


Don't believe her, she is knowledgeable , shares in a common sense manner. 🤔


----------



## house_of_shepherdz (10 mo ago)

I don't recommend Germelhaus.
_[PM for more info - Mod Team]_


----------



## house_of_shepherdz (10 mo ago)

Lucian is owned by Judy Malone... google search that name then make a decision.


----------

